# Is it legal to urinate in a car?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

I would think, as long as nobody can see your talkywhacker, it’s ok. I usually find an alley. One time I did, out of spite, dropped a deuce in a garbage can at a gas station. Actually, I do that quite frequently in bathrooms where I can lock the door. Did get caught once when the door didn’t latch.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

NYS has something about around section 240 - kind of
It has to be public exposure
What is public ? Well.. that'll be a judgement call on the cops, and the DA's office.
Some cities / towns have specific public urination laws, but same judgement.
Lots of these things are subjective.
Just use common sense and do it so no one see's you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My understanding is that if you can possibly be seen, you can be charged for pulling it out.

And worse if there are kids nearby, even if they didn't see you, you can go down as sex offender. 

Of course if you're dumb enough to not have found a good spot, then maybe you wanted to be seen.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

When I was a truck driver.... We called them truckers torpedoes.... Only once in Chicago did I see someone pour on into a car


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

As long as it's in a diaper you're good to go! (No pun intended).


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

worthlessbody said:


> I would think, as long as nobody can see your talkywhacker, it's ok. I usually find an alley. One time I did, out of spite, dropped a deuce in a garbage can at a gas station. Actually, I do that quite frequently in bathrooms where I can lock the door. Did get caught once when the door didn't latch.


I really like your creative use...

Of the term tallywhacker....8>)

I wonder if the monkey will get....

Reported for using the correct spelling...8>O

I been off the reservation this week...

And reported twice for my language...8>)

Sometimes a monkey just can't win...

Oh Well...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

IF I have to do it...

Doing it in the car, in the dark, covering myself with a raincoat, putting the _nozzle_ directly against the rim of the bottle to avoid spilling, and with no one in sight, with no schools in sight. Then sealing the bottle and dropping it in the nearest trash can.

And for the record...

Pissing your pants in public is not a crime, but letting your trouser python out of his lair is.

So funny story, one time When i was screwing the lid on the bottle and zipping up my pants i had a knock on my window (I was in a taxi).

"Can i get a ride before you take a nap?"

"uh sure"


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Ask Bobby Brown

https://www.google.com/amp/www.spok...injured-after-shootout-which/?amp-content=amp


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm like a animal....I'll piss anywhere if I have to go. But I always piss outside and never in a bottle,


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I just pull over on a dark side street. 
Turn off the interior lights but leave the headlights on. 
Open both front and rear passenger doors and whip it out and hopefully you have good aim to not piss on the interior door.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Iann said:


> I just pull over on a dark side street.
> Turn off the interior lights but leave the headlights on.
> Open both front and rear passenger doors and whip it out and hopefully you have good aim to not piss on the interior door.


Yes....sometimes I act like I'm messing with windshield wipers....lol


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


If the cop, or anyone else sees your member, you could end up on the sexual offenders list.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> If the cop, or anyone else sees your member, you could end up on the sexual offenders list.


What if the cop likes it


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> What if the cop likes it


boner, I mean bonus! you'll still wind up in cuffs, but in a good way ?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

They make several bottle's for this just look up on Amazon.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


Use a black cup.



reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


Use a black cup.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> boner, I mean bonus! you'll wind up in cuffs, but in a good way ?


Like getting caught by her!!!!!


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> What if the cop likes it


It happens in xhamster all the time, but man I don't know in reality.



Boca Ratman said:


> If the cop, or anyone else sees your member, you could end up on the sexual offenders list.


The neighborhood I used to live, everyone does everywhere and cops wouldn't come for that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes....sometimes I act like I'm messing with windshield wipers....lol


We've all seen you. We know what you're doing.



Boca Ratman said:


> If the cop, or anyone else sees your member, you could end up on the sexual offenders list.


Well mine is hard to miss



100hoursuber said:


> It happens in xhamster all the time,


Link?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We've all seen you. We know what you're doing.
> 
> Well mine is hardly missed


Ftfy


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> We've all seen you. We know what you're doing.
> 
> Well mine is hard to miss
> 
> ...


 Serch BBCpeeladycop


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

True story...

One time I spent a few days in the pokey...

Found out that many there...

Had been busted peeing...

On the side of the road.. 8>O

Apparently cops watch for that....

Seems drunks stop a lot to do that...

Be careful out there...8>)

You never know who's watching...8>O

Rakos








PS. Is peeing a bad word??!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

100hoursuber said:


> Serch BBCpeeladycop


That link just sounds disgusting. :biggrin:


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Rakos said:


> True story...
> 
> One time I spent a few days in the pokey...
> 
> ...


Why didn't you tell the cop you're a uber driver and had 5hours drive straight for community and coudlnt hold about pee on pants. He would have let you go. We are all human beings right?.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Is it legal to urinate in a car?*

You're a ten, you're a nine, you're an eight.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wa... wa... what do you plan to do with that!


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

Rakos said:


> I really like your creative use...
> 
> Of the term tallywhacker....8>)
> 
> ...


So I fat-fingered the word. You feel better now that you've pointed that out?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

worthlessbody said:


> So I fat-fingered the word. You feel better now that you've pointed that out?


NP...the monkey is happy...

That I may have found a descriptive word...

That expands my monkey vocabulary...

At least until they decide to ban it...TY...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm like a animal....I'll piss anywhere if I have to go. But I always piss outside and never in a bottle,


Why I feel better and urinate better outside than in toilet?.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes....sometimes I act like I'm messing with windshield wipers....lol


I take a knew so it looks like im checking my tires or undercarriage. Just dont piss on your knee.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I take a knew so it looks like im checking my tires or undercarriage. Just dont piss on your knee.


LMAO....I'll try that one next....I just spit my drink out laughing so hard


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

This thread reminds me of one of my all time favorite stories.

https://nypost.com/2018/07/18/uber-driver-caught-peeing-in-bottle-with-passenger-in-car/


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a pee bottle in the center console and I usually use it at least twice a day. It's just so much more convenient than pulling into a gas station. I try to be discrete at the airport terminals in between rides. Lots of people walking by. But it sure saves time.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I have a pee bottle in the center console and I usually use it at least twice a day. It's just so much more convenient than pulling into a gas station. I try to be discrete at the airport terminals in between rides. Lots of people walking by. But it sure saves time.


Does it fits your cup holder?. I did it into large coffee cup, and I had to stop and throw away 3 times.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I take a knee so it looks like im checking my tires or undercarriage. Just dont piss on your knee.


 at least you know your tire tread depth on daily basis lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

100hoursuber said:


> Does it fits your cup holder?. I did it into large coffee cup, and I had to stop and throw away 3 times.


I use a gatorade bottle and it tucks away in my center console. I empty it after each use. I failed to use it at the airport today and I picked up a 40 minute ride and had to make a pit stop with the passenger in the car. I don't like doing that.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> This thread reminds me of one of my all time favorite stories.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/07/18/uber-driver-caught-peeing-in-bottle-with-passenger-in-car/


What happened to him?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

worthlessbody said:


> So easy


Uh, Rakos was complimenting you. You took it wrong. Put him on ignore at your own peril. He's one of the most entertaining posters round these parts.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


No, urinating in one's car is illegal and could subject you to fines and even arrest depending on your state's laws. There's no expectation of privacy in a car while you're out in public.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> No, urinating in one's car is illegal and could subject you to fines and even arrest depending on your state's laws. There's no expectation of privacy in a car while you're out in public.


I have a plan. If I'm ever flagged by a cop while peeing in the car I'll hide my bottle real quick and tell them I pulled over due to a cramp.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I have a plan. If I'm ever flagged by a cop while peeing in the car I'll hide my bottle real quick and tell them I pulled over due to a cramp.


That might work, especially if the cop isn't too pissy about it.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I have a plan. If I'm ever flagged by a cop while peeing in the car I'll hide my bottle real quick and tell them I pulled over due to a cramp.


Sounds bulletproof.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> I take a knew so it looks like im checking my tires or undercarriage. Just dont piss on your knee.


Just don't piss up hill.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

You know how sometimes this forum is used as a reference in online news articles? I really hope that ends up being the case with this thread.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

This thread is _Number One_ in my book_......_


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> No, urinating in one's car is illegal and could subject you to fines and even arrest depending on your state's laws. There's no expectation of privacy in a car while you're out in public.


Speaking from no legal expertise, and completely off the top of my head. But there appear to be two separate issues here: 1.) Public urination, which I'm supposing is more of a fineable offence 2.) Public indecency or exposure, which might be more likely if the act was misinterpreted and/or a cop wanted to be particularly strict.



Coachman said:


> I use a gatorade bottle and it tucks away in my center console. I empty it after each use.


I keep a gatorade bottle as well. I usually wear jogging pants while driving, so I 'm able to use it without any exposure whatsoever. Obviously if I have to resort to that though, I'll try to find a discreet place to park.

My usual order of preference is as follows. If I'm within a mile or so of a public bathroom, I'll usually drive there. Otherwise I'll go for a secluded spot behind some trees, or for the gatorade bottle, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> When I was a truck driver.... We called them truckers torpedoes.... Only once in Chicago did I see someone pour on into a car


A truckers torpedo -- or maybe an Uber U-boat -- just seems like a natural to pour on scooter riders...no?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

worthlessbody said:


> I put on ignore.


The monkey is not a u t i s t i c...8>O

And I can spell great...8>)

Rakos
PS. If I'm on ignore you'll never see this...8>O
Also no picture for you today...8>)


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't pee in the car. But after 11:00 pm I'm always watering the landscaping. Living in a desert I figure it's the least I can do.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I can honestly say at 6000+ rides I've never been tempted to pee in a container in the car. 

I drive mostly at night and there are plenty of spots to pull over and "grab something out of the trunk" where it's dark and secluded.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I take a knee so it looks like im checking my tires or undercarriage. Just dont piss on your knee.


I would try that, but the probability of me pissing on my knee is right at 100%.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*zswell 2000ML Unisex Travel Pee Urinal Potty Bottle High Capacity Thicken Urinal with Removable Long Handle Brush Cleaning Brush and Disposable Gloves (Blue)*
by zswell
$13.99

Available on Amazondotcom



Cableguynoe said:


> Link?


Ask me why I have this sneaking suspicion that links to that particular website *ain't 'llowed on this hyar' forum*.



steveK2016 said:


> I take a knew so it looks like im checking my tires or undercarriage. Just dont piss on your knee.





EphLux said:


> at least you know your tire tread depth on daily basis lol


^^^^^^^^These two posts remind me of a Boudreaux and Thibodeaux joke.............^^^^^^^^


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Just don't piss up hill.


Up*wind* is worse.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Up*wind* is worse.


Reminds of a silly little poem my grandfather used to recite:

As you go through life,
two rules will never bend.
Never whittle towards yourself
nor pee against the wind.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> This thread is _Number One_ in my book_......_


Soon there will be a number 2 I'm sure.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Speaking from no legal expertise, and completely off the top of my head. But there appear to be two separate issues here: 1.) Public urination, which I'm supposing is more of a fineable offence 2.) Public indecency or exposure, which might be more likely if the act was misinterpreted and/or a cop wanted to be particularly strict.


Correct. That's pretty much what you'll be facing.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm going to be that guy and ask that question (and it's a legitimate not sarcastic one)...what do women U/L drivers do when they need to take an emergency #1?


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> As long as it's in a diaper you're good to go! (No pun intended).


Just remember beforehand to switch from 'driver mode' to 'diaper mode' in the app!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Reminds of a silly little poem my grandfather used to recite:
> 
> As you go through life,
> two rules will never bend.
> ...


I was on a dive boat in the Florida Keys one day and it was pretty rough on the way back -- 4 foot seas, which is downright bouncy in a medium sized boat. And it had also been kind of a bumpy ride at the reef for the snorklers.

So one tourist lady got sick. She went to the stern of the boat to puke overboard, and puked directly into about a 20 kt wind. It was ugly...and a long ride back to the dock even after the crew hosed her off!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

There is a certain skill one learns over time. My first Ubermobile had very dark tinted windows. Open the rear passenger door, lean really far into the back seat so that people can't make out exactly what you are doing, do your business in a cup or bucket, water a plant or tree, dispose of the cup or bucket and go along your merry way. I rarely have to do this anymore since my goal is only $300 a week now, but you never know.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Depending on State/Country, it's public urination or public indecency. Is someone going to make a big deal if they see a pee face of a driver parked? Probably not, unless your ding dong is hanging out of the window.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I would make so much more money if I never had to pee. I've declined many long rides because I wasn't near a practical solution. Sometimes I have to go off app and drive a few miles to a suitable place.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I hold it in until I find a Super Wawa. Wawa is the oasis in the desert.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

It's not rocket science. Keep a short stack of these available for emergencies and you'll be alright


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

If your run a college town pull into an alley at least... I see so many college kids taking a piss weekly it’s crazy


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

New business idea. Alley urinals. Post on twitter for mobile locations after heavy drinking events in your area. I'll be collecting my franchise fees from all who try this.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


I think that the pissing is legal as long as the pisser has a reasonable belief that he is pissing in private. So me having a slash in the back of my private car with blacked out rear windows and a screen placed between the front seats is probably ok. Bottom line - if nobody can see in, including cops, then it's ok. I think.



Boca Ratman said:


> boner, I mean bonus! you'll still wind up in cuffs, but in a good way ?


What's the difference between a boner and a bonus?

Your wife's always willing to blow your bonus.

Aaaaand one week ban in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Aaaaand one week ban in 3... 2... 1...


So long...and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

corniilius said:


> View attachment 304223
> It's not rocket science. Keep a short stack of these available for emergencies and you'll be alright


I'd be pissing for a week after drinking akll that


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Your wife's always willing to blow your bonus.
> 
> Aaaaand one week ban in 3... 2... 1...


but so worth it!


----------



## Uberboyz (Apr 6, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Like getting caught by her!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 304063


Looks like bart Simpson


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uberboyz said:


> Looks like bart Simpson


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 304310


Do the Bartman!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> I would make so much more money if I never had to pee. I've declined many long rides because I wasn't near a practical solution. Sometimes I have to go off app and drive a few miles to a suitable place.


Oh I won't decline a ride for needing to pee. I took a 40 minute ride from the airport yesterday and told her as she entered the car that "I hope you don't mind but I'm going to need a quick pit stop along the way." They always ask "gas?" And when you say "no" they immediately understand. I only had one rider gripe about stopping.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> New business idea. Alley urinals. Post on twitter for mobile locations after heavy drinking events in your area. I'll be collecting my franchise fees from all who try this. :smiles:


Too capital intensive. Do you have any idea how many pissing stations you'll need?

My startup -- _*#1 Scooter*_ -- features an electric scooter with a self-contained ECD (Elimination Capture Device). You buzz through traffic effortlessly while relieving yourself without attracting attention. It's perfect for those long sightseeing days for tourists.

For Uber drivers, just rent that puppy for a few minutes, take a tour around the block, and back in the car. $1.75 minimum fare, and you're all good. You can even remain online while you pee.

And yes, we are doing a VC funding round to develop a #2 Scooter.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

In a car or in your car? 

I prefer to do it in my pax cars. Less for me to clean up. If ya do it in the ac cents they don’t even notice right away.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Find a tree or a lonely parking lot!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had to go this afternoon and pulled into a department store parking lot. It was a huge lot, mostly empty, so I parked way in the back under a tree. Thirty seconds later I look in my rearview mirror and see a little security golf cart headed toward me. Can't a guy pee in peace?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

JimKE said:


> For Uber drivers, just rent that puppy for a few minutes, take a tour around the block, and back in the car. $1.75 minimum fare, and you're all good. You can even remain online while you pee.


You must not be a uber driver if you think we can afford $1.75 to pee. I'll piss on your scooter but it won't be moving.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think that the pissing is legal as long as the pisser has a reasonable belief that he is pissing in private. So me having a slash in the back of my private car with blacked out rear windows and a screen placed between the front seats is probably ok. Bottom line - if nobody can see in, including cops, then it's ok. I think.
> 
> 
> What's the difference between a boner and a bonus?
> ...


Boner is singular - Bonus is plural.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I have a plan. If I'm ever flagged by a cop while peeing in the car I'll hide my bottle real quick and tell them I pulled over due to a cramp.


I've thought of saying "I know what it could look like, I was trying to be discreet. I've been driving for hours, every so often I need to use some Gold Bond powder..." Thing is, I need to carry a little dispenser for it.

Cops, carrying holsters & such, know what chafing is all about.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


Please use this hand sanitizer before you shake my hand, thanks


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

corniilius said:


> There is a certain skill one learns over time. My first Ubermobile had very dark tinted windows. Open the rear passenger door, lean really far into the back seat so that people can't make out exactly what you are doing, do your business in a cup or bucket, water a plant or tree, dispose of the cup or bucket and go along your merry way.


Tinted rear windows also. No need to open doors. I park, lock doors, recline driver seat, use catlike reflexes to twist into the back seat. Time for a bottle I'd NEVER store up front, empty or no, absolutely never ever whatsoever "middle console." Eww.

If someone could see, literally "nothing to see here" because nothing is visible. It looks like I'm fishing around for something in the hatchback. I drive at night so it's that much easier. Once in a while, if things are really poppin (meaning stacked rides) I've paused to do this on my way to pick up a rider.

So, @Pax Collector No Free Willy, no risk, no problem with the law.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Keep those bottles clean, kids, or say hello to bacterial balanitis


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Keep those bottles clean, kids, or say hello to bacterial balanitis


New vocabulary word!
Mine don't have a long shelf life, but I am not one to toss them into garbage bins or anywhere else. Consider that SOMEONE has to deal with a suddenly burst-open bottle of stuff that doesn't smell like roses when fresh, let alone baking in the sun for days (or whatever).


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Always carry diaper wipes with you. Makes everything more sanitary and helps keep sir richard fresh for any post shift activities.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Rakos said:


> I really like your creative use...
> 
> Of the term tallywhacker....8>)
> 
> ...


Fortunately, monkeys can do a 1 or 2 anywhere they wish to!



worthlessbody said:


> I would think, as long as nobody can see your talkywhacker, it's ok. I usually find an alley. One time I did, out of spite, dropped a deuce in a garbage can at a gas station. Actually, I do that quite frequently in bathrooms where I can lock the door. Did get caught once when the door didn't latch.


Hahahaha, Tallywhacker.... Porky's..... hahahaha


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> You must not be a uber driver if you think we can afford $1.75 to pee. I'll piss on your scooter but it won't be moving.


Paying a small fee to pee means more rides at lower rates and higher overhead = more money. You can make up to $1,500 per week using this strategy. We are also researching the possibility of awarding badges to pissing drivers.



BlueNOX said:


> In a car or in your car?
> 
> I prefer to do it in my pax cars. Less for me to clean up. *If ya do it in the ac cents they don't even notice right away.*


Please see the info above about not pissing INTO the wind...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> *Is it legal to urinate in a car?*


It probably depends on the jurisdiction, but in my sort of semi expert legal opinion, I would suggest that it is probably OK to urinate in your own car, but not just any car.

Let's face it, if you can sleep in your car, eat in your car, create kids in your car, why shouldn't you be allowed to urinate or even crap in your own car. 
Vis et laisse vivre - Live and Let Live! Carpe Diem - Seize the Day!

But let's not get too carried away here. I am certainly not advocating a free for all where you walk up to a patrol car and start pïssing through the window.

I hope this helps. :smiles:

.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> It probably depends on the jurisdiction, but in my sort of semi expert legal opinion, I would suggest that it is probably OK to urinate in your own car, but not just any car.
> 
> Let's face it, if you can sleep in your car, eat in your car, create kids in your car, why shouldn't you be allowed to urinate or even crap in your own car.
> Vis et laisse vivre - Live and Let Live! Carpe Diem - Seize the Day!
> ...


Yup, clear as day now!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Are bathrooms that hard to find in some areas? My area has plenty of places to stop. Outdoor restaurants everywhere so bathrooms are easy to access. Personally I prefer Publix Grocery store bathrooms, they are always clean.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Outdoor restaurants everywhere so bathrooms are easy to access.


Yeah, most of us don't have outdoor restaurants everywhere. We have a thing called "winter" up here. It generally sucks.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I am certainly not advocating a free for all where you walk up to a patrol car and start pïssing through the window.


Being a pom, and fellow speaker of HM's English, I read this quickly as *petrol car. I was trying to figure out why it would be worse than an electric car. When on the contrary, peeing in the direction of electricity is usually a bad idea.*


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Yeah, most of us don't have outdoor restaurants everywhere. We have a thing called "winter" up here. It generally sucks.


We had winter, one night it got down to 52º. :laugh:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


Not sure never tried it. Plus if your aim is bad, then your car will smell like a dirty back alley!!!:frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Fortunately, monkeys can do a 1 or 2 anywhere they wish to!
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, Tallywhacker.... Porky's..... hahahaha


Can't you just keep a litter box in the trunk?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

OK, if I need to pee, and find a car that's unlocked, or window down;
It's probably illegal if I Pee in that car! LOL


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Are bathrooms that hard to find in some areas? My area has plenty of places to stop. Outdoor restaurants everywhere so bathrooms are easy to access. Personally I prefer Publix Grocery store bathrooms, they are always clean.


It's rough in philly. Many places won't let you. The ones that do, require you to buy something, but once you see the bathroom you don't want to go in there. I've been starting to look at grocery stores but it's hit or miss (pun intended). Most of the time I hold it in till I can get out of the city. If a pax wants to stop at a wawa, I take advantage of the opportunity and squeeze out every drop I can. It just buys me that much more time.

In China, the locals put out Porta potty's by the roadside for passersby. They collect everything they can get to put it on their crops as fertilizer. Now that's just good Karma.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> It's rough in philly. Many places won't let you. The ones that do, require you to buy something, but once you see the bathroom you don't want to go in there. I've been starting to look at grocery stores but it's hit or miss (pun intended).


First I'm lucky to be a guy in this case so finding a clean bathroom isn't necessary to urinate. I can do that anywhere. Also all of my windows are tinted even a slight tint on the windshield. I've only had to go in the car once and left the can on the road for scrap collectors.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bbonez said:


> First I'm lucky to be a guy in this case so finding a clean bathroom isn't necessary to urinate. I can do that anywhere. Also all of my windows are tinted even a slight tint on the windshield. I've only had to go in the car once and left the can on the road for scrap collectors.


Pee bombs...OMG...8>)

Humans are so crazy....8>O

Hope it wasn't a mountain dew....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Let's cut to the heart of this question: You have to ask if exposing yourself in public is illegal?


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

I drop loads all over town. I've mastered the art of acting like I'm looking for something in my floorboard. The car and front door cover 3 directions, my back covers the 4th.


----------



## Iziba (Oct 25, 2018)

worthlessbody said:


> I would think, as long as nobody can see your talkywhacker, it's ok. I usually find an alley. One time I did, out of spite, dropped a deuce in a garbage can at a gas station. Actually, I do that quite frequently in bathrooms where I can lock the door. Did get caught once when the door didn't latch.


I usually do upper deckers


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

I didn't read all 6 pages of posts but has anyone asked the ladies what kinda jar they use in an emergency? just wonderin'


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> didn't read all 6 pages of posts but has anyone asked the ladies what kinda jar they use in an emergency? just wonderin'


Asked and answered


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Who's car?
Are we talking about random vehicles?


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

Only if you film it or drink it or try to flaunt it, question is , if you did pee in bottle , why would anyone see , let alone an officer, pretty sure I'd just go to the woods and try to hide it as most would not feel comfy pissing in front of people

Even if in a bottle

Cover yourself and probly deal with dribble as well with some sort of shirt , towel, or what ,that lazy you would just zip it back up, actually quite a lot of thought would need to go into it I think?

And the real question is if you need to ask a question like that, how in the world are you a moderator. And I'm the clueless one


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Would hop


reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


Hope it's very illegal!

Sounds like a very different social class that would even think of such a thing.



Iann said:


> I just pull over on a dark side street.
> Turn off the interior lights but leave the headlights on.
> Open both front and rear passenger doors and whip it out and hopefully you have good aim to not piss on the interior door.


Very lower class!



reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


Seriously?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Would hop
> Hope it's very illegal!
> Sounds like a very different social class that would even think of such a thing.
> 
> Very lower class!


When ya gotta go... ya gotta go...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like a very different social class that would even think of such a thing.


It's not just uber drivers either:

http://digg.com/2018/amazon-workers-pee


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Are bathrooms that hard to find in some areas? My area has plenty of places to stop. Outdoor restaurants everywhere so bathrooms are easy to access. Personally I prefer Publix Grocery store bathrooms, they are always clean.


If I'm five minutes away from a bathroom that can be too late for me. If I've had a long ride from the airport to a residential neighborhood, it might be a couple miles to the nearest gas station.

Conversely, if I find myself downtown there's no convenient place to park and go inside. So I'll just find the nearest unoccupied parking space and discretely take care of business. Preferably on a side street with no pedestrian traffic. Construction zones are good spots. Even if the workers see you they don't care.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/47231









*Jugs of Pee*

Where's a 2-story outhouse when you need it?









Washington State gets tough with its 2003 Anti-Urine-filled bottles campaign....

*Jugs of Pee* appear to be a national epidemic, although reports continue to emanate chiefly from the West. The littering of highways with urine-filled plastic bottles is traditionally linked to weak bladdered long-haul rig drivers, despite official denials by trucker trade associations.

Now authorities suspect a crossover into the general driving population, judging by the amount of bottles surprising road crews. Crews in southeastern Washington state reported over 1,000 bottles in a one month period for a 100 mile section of highway.

The bottles are predominantly plastic beverage containers from convenience stores -- milk, juice, etc. Capped and thrown from a moving vehicle, some retain their seal. In the summer heat, urine bottles build up pressure and when nudged by a clean-up crew may explode, or be spun into the air by lawnmower blades.

In recent years, states have added laws to the books to punish pee tossers. In 1999, North Dakota opted not to post urine bottle fine signs on all its highways -- the state legislature decided it would hurt an already poor state image.

Truck drivers officially condemn the practice, and feel they have been unfairly stained with accusations and innuendo. But then there's the case of the big rig driver found dead in a one-vehicle accident in Utah, his pants down around his knees and an open plastic bottle of urine on the cab floor....

California had insisted in the past that it didn't have much of a problem, citing plentiful fast food restrooms as deterrents. Yet one Adopt-a-Highway Safety Bulletin from that state addresses Urine Bottle handling for clean-up volunteers, noting "report the urine to Caltrans... Sometimes people use unclosed, recyclable containers for urine disposal. If your group takes home recyclable items for redemption, please use caution. Resist the temptation to empty containers of unknown liquids." Other state Adopt-a-Highway programs in the west caution volunteers to leave the urine-filled bottles for the pros.

As despicable as the Jugs of Pee issue is, it fades to a pale yellow when compared to the little reported *Bags o' BM* problem. Crews are stumbling upon plastic bags containing human feces.

We don't get how this even works.

With Jugs of Pee, drivers don't have to slow down to commit the crime. How are drivers managing this BM feat? The ratio appears to be roughly 20:1 -- for every 1,000 bottles of urine there are about 50 bags of feces.

We found info on Jugs of Pee in news accounts, but activity reported east of the Mississippi is oddly absent. We're asking roadtrippers this summer to keep one eye on the shoulder and tell us what you're seeing, and who's peeing.

OUR OFFICIAL POSITION:

*Roadsideamerica.com condemns the practice of peeing into a bottle or crapping into a bag and tossing on a US highway. You animals.*
*September 2008:* A new flap of urine-filled bottles erupted in Oregon along I-84. The media seems to want to tie it to this year's elevated gas prices, which apparently puts more pressure on the bladders of long-haul truckers to stay on the road and pee in plastic bottles.

*August 2006:* Officials increasingly refer to pee bottles as "Trucker Bombs."

The Utah Department of Transportation reports that their maintenance crews pick up 20,000 urine bottles a year. Zip-Lock Bags are also carrying unwanted payloads.

*March 2004:* Western states clamp down! Effective July 1, 2004, the state of Wyoming will charge apprehended pee bottlers and crap baggers with a misdemeanor, subject to $1,000 maximum fine and possibly even time in a jail cell. Montana passed similar legislation in 2003.

*July 2003*: Washington state launched an agressive public awareness campaign to combat the proliferation of Jugs of Pee on its highways. One poster depicts a gallon milk jug, partly filled with an amber liquid, above the text: "Okay, one last time: This is not a urinal." While well-intentioned, we fear this may act as a "how-to" guide to copycat jug pissers.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Pee in a bottle and when the green light hub is closed leave it by the door!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wait , you mean I'm the only one driving around with a catheter?! Damn it! ?

My Dad had prostate cancer, total prostatectomy. His trick for a while after surgery was to carry a urinal and pretend to be looking for something in the car, using the doors for cover. Never had a problem.

They have disposable urinals on Amazon that clump up like kitty litter, avoiding leaks and odor. I often find myself out in the middle of nowhere with a full bladder, considering them for a quick tinkle inside my car at a quiet spot.

Regarding the law, eh. I don't think any decent cop will do anything if nature calls and you're a ride share driver. Officers that I have encountered have been awesome. Dodged a well deserved speeding ticket when he saw the Uber decal and also left a sobriety checkpoint trying to get to a pax without any incident because of the trade dress. We're keeping drunks off the road, mad respect from the law here in Richmond.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

The Texan said:


> OK, if I need to pee, and find a car that's unlocked, or window down;
> It's probably illegal if I Pee in that car! LOL


Convertibles are usually pretty good Target's.



Rosalita said:


> Let's cut to the heart of this question: You have to ask if exposing yourself in public is illegal?


Well, does it count as exposing yourself when nobody can see anything?



MiamiKid said:


> Would hop
> 
> Hope it's very illegal!
> 
> ...


New Target acquired. I hope he drives a convertible.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> It's not just uber drivers either:
> 
> http://digg.com/2018/amazon-workers-pee


If this storie is true, I would rather execute those responsible for this ( corporate officers who think of employees as commodities) however with that being said , most stories have an axe to grind one way or another , so in the end if this country evokes to that mentality , I predict a revolution in the future , as if true , eventually people rise up and slay their masters, history proves this out

Can only imagine if this is true. I hope it is not, as we are not robots, we are actually human, at least to some

I just cannot believe that we have a evolved to that , I really want to believe it though, even if not entirely true, I actually think that's the way we are headed anyways, ( the old man in me is very cynical)! And for many reasons as I've seen worse in other country's around the world.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Like getting caught by her!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 304063


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


---------------------------

The charge would be indecent exposure, if someone walks by and can see the " soft tissue thingy".:redface:
Disposing of the urine is another problem, since it is bio-hazard material. Dumping anywhere other than a toilet would be a violation.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> When I was a truck driver.... We called them truckers torpedoes.... Only once in Chicago did I see someone pour on into a car


Torpedoes???????????? ROFLMAO Torpedoes?????????????? LOL


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

When I was truck driving across the country my co-driver filled up a 2 liter of Mountain Dew. The "Mountain Dew" rolled around the truck for a while- how disgusting!!!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> The charge would be indecent exposure, if someone walks by and can see the " soft tissue thingy".:redface:
> Disposing of the urine is another problem, since it is bio-hazard material. Dumping anywhere other than a toilet would be a violation.


Bio Hazard?????????????????????????????????????? Enviromental Police? JMO



hrswartz said:


> I didn't read all 6 pages of posts but has anyone asked the ladies what kinda jar they use in an emergency? just wonderin'


You can buy an adapter for that on Amazon,JMO


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> Torpedoes???????????? ROFLMAO Torpedoes?????????????? LOL


This is all way beneath my social class.


----------



## Genericwhitemale (Mar 9, 2019)

No one can see my 4 inch slanger in the car. I used to take a leak on a wall,that was behind a gas station. there was a open dirt field there too. I don't go there anymore ,because sometimes workers will drive their trucks through there. I also don't want to get a fine for pissing in public.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Ok, so this one is actually not a simple answer.

First, is it illegal to pee in your own car? 

Probably not. Unless there's some specific law that covers it where you are, it's legal to pee in your car, it's not really a public place.

But, and this is an important but... In most places it isn't legal to pee where you can be seen from a public place. So, if you've parked, turned off the lights, gotten your jug out, gotten started, and somebody walks up to the window and sees your weenus, you've got a legal problem. That legal problem may be a sex crime depending on where you are, with registries and such involved.

If you've got pax, it's illegal unless they're good with it. Even if they're good with it, Uber isn't, so it's not a good idea to even ask, just don't do it if anyone but you is in the car.

But as long as you've taken care of visibility issues, you're likely fine there in most jurisdictions.

Ok, so you've got a jug of pee now. What to do with it? Well, tossing it out the window is definitely a crime. Most places it's just ordinary littering, but if a cop realizes it's pee there's pretty much zero chance you're getting out of a ticket, and they're gonna pile on any other charge they can think of, because yuck.

In some places it's actually not just littering, tossing a pee jug is a separate and more serious criminal act. 

So, do not leave it on the side of the road, do not toss it out the window, dispose of it appropriately. Ideally that means pouring the contents down a toilet and placing the container in a trash receptacle, but even putting the full sealed container in the trash is probably legal, assuming you're not violating a local recycling ordinance.

And of course if you possibly can, get out of the car and go to a restroom.

I actually have asked a pax at the end of a longish and late trip if they minded if I used their bathroom. Permission was received, and I used the facilities and turned down the offers of drinks and weed before leaving.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

I want what fighter aircraft used to have: a relief tube.
A hose that goes through the floor and empties onto the roadway.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SkidRow said:


> I want what fighter aircraft used to have: a relief tube.
> A hose that goes through the floor and empties onto the roadway.


Seriously?


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?


Would I lie?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

June132017 said:


> When I was truck driving across the country my co-driver filled up a 2 liter of Mountain Dew. The "Mountain Dew" rolled around the truck for a while- how disgusting!!!


Two litres in one go? Oh boy ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

No one can see what you are doing if you are in your trunk!


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

SkidRow said:


> Would I lie?


I gotta get me one of these...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SkidRow said:


> Would I lie?


Here's a hint, sends us a updated pic with a sweat shirt over that pic you posted,and you'll see if some one peeked in they wouldn't see your junk, it would be covered up?just saying,jmo


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

SkidRow said:


> I want what fighter aircraft used to have: a relief tube.
> A hose that goes through the floor and empties onto the roadway.


https://www.pilotshop.com/catalog/pspages/pilotreliefventuri.php
https://www.pilotshop.com/catalog/pspages/pilotreliefhorn.php
Add a 3/8" tube, hide the venturi discreetly under the car, run the hose to the horn, and you've got one in your car.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JonC said:


> https://www.pilotshop.com/catalog/pspages/pilotreliefventuri.php
> https://www.pilotshop.com/catalog/pspages/pilotreliefhorn.php
> Add a 3/8" tube, hide the venturi discreetly under the car, run the hose to the horn, and you've got one in your car.


So lower class. No wonder Uber cuts driver pay.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> So lower class. No wonder Uber cuts driver pay.


Because we have a sense of humor?

I was being facetious. While the venturi system would work in a moving car, it wouldn't in a stopped car. And it's not actually safe to use in a moving car, it's much safer in a plane that's flying straight and level, which is when a pilot would use it.

And whereas the ejected liquid will evaporate before hitting the ground in a plane, it'll splatter the windshield of a car behind you on the road.

Don't actually install one of these in your car. It's a bad idea. It was posted for comedic reasons only.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JonC said:


> Because we have a sense of humor?
> 
> I was being facetious. While the venturi system would work in a moving car, it wouldn't in a stopped car. And it's not actually safe to use in a moving car, it's much safer in a plane that's flying straight and level, which is when a pilot would use it.
> 
> ...


Great humor


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

MusicMan03 said:


> I drop loads all over town. I've mastered the art of acting like I'm looking for something in my floorboard. The car and front door cover 3 directions, my back covers the 4th.


Drop loads? Thats a little different than peeing. Probably more illegal.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Disposing of the urine is another problem, since it is bio-hazard material. Dumping anywhere other than a toilet would be a violation.


Why is it that my dog can pee pretty much anywhere he wants and yet my urine is considered a biohazard? Seems discriminatory.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

JonC said:


> Because we have a sense of humor?
> 
> I was being facetious. While the venturi system would work in a moving car, it wouldn't in a stopped car. And it's not actually safe to use in a moving car, it's much safer in a plane that's flying straight and level, which is when a pilot would use it.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'm sure a lot of male drivers on the forum have at some point resorted to using a bottle or cup in emergencies. My question is, is it legal? And if an officer were to see someone doing it, or if were reported, could they be arrested/charged for it?


Good question a car is not a public place. A car is private property. I think as long as you are parked legally and have proper privacy you are good. Not sure 100%



jgiun1 said:


> I'm like a animal....I'll piss anywhere if I have to go. But I always piss outside and never in a bottle,


Can you say sex offenders list

I find a dumpster to pee behind. I have a small black car so I tuck it away and kill the lights. I will tell you if you stop the caffeine your gonna have to pee a lot less


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm like a animal....I'll piss anywhere if I have to go. But I always piss outside and never in a bottle,


And you're proud of this? Extremely lower class and uneducated.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> And you're proud of this? Extremely lower class and uneducated.


I wasn't even in class that day.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Keep those bottles clean, kids, or say hello to bacterial balanitis


Great. Why did I have to Google this in images? Then got sidetracked by yeast infections in the penis, genital warts, penile cancer etc.

Sometimes ignorance really is bliss. And I'm female. You guys REALLY don't want to see those pics.


----------



## Lynnette Wilm (Dec 28, 2018)

I don't think it is a legal matter. Maybe some ethical issues are involved in this act.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/47231
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is disgusting, what kind of animal would toss a perfectly good cup out as litter? It's much more earth friendly to just dump the piss and thus recycle the cup for further uses ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Great. Why did I have to Google this in images? Then got sidetracked by yeast infections in the penis, genital warts, penile cancer etc.


Sometimes nature is a thing of beauty and wonder. Aaaaannnd....... sometimes not!


----------

